# Kenko Teleconverters... im so confused.



## Malte_P (Apr 9, 2013)

it´s a bit confusing, there are so many kenko models... and then there are even colored dots that seperate the models further... i don´t know what to buy. :

please help. 

i want to use the 1.4x TC with my 90mm tamron macro and the 70-200mm F4 IS on my 7D and 6D.

and i want the best image quality.

ps:
i don´t want the protruting element on the canon TC, i maybe want to use the TC one day on other lenses too, so it´s kenko for me.


----------



## Darlip (Apr 9, 2013)

This is what it reads on mine and AF works on the 70-300L

*Kenko PRO DIGITAL 300 1.4X DGX*

This should be the lastes one, the old is called DG only, if I remember it correcty.

The DGX also reports the correct focal lenght and aperture to the EXIF, which the old one did not do.


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 9, 2013)

Darlip said:


> This is what it reads on mine and AF works on the 70-300L
> 
> *Kenko PRO DIGITAL 300 1.4X DGX*
> 
> ...



+1 for the Kenko 1.4X PRO 300 Teleconverter DGX 

MC4 1.4X DG
MC4 1.4X DGX
Pro 300 1.4X DG
Pro 300 1.4X DGX


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 9, 2013)

"i want to use the 1.4x TC with my 90mm tamron macro"

I have not used it on my macro lens yet, but I understand that with the 12mm tube on the camera body first then add the TC will provide some impressive results regarding macro work.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2013)

Beware, there is no TC that works on all Canon lenses. The Kenko DGX with blue dot was the latest I owned, and it locked up my 5D MK III so that I had to remove the battery to reset it when used with my 100mmL macro lens. Later, I found that it locked up with a few other Canon lenses as well. There are lots of threads about the issue on various forums.

I think it works well with the 7D, google to find information about the 6D.

The bottom line is that Kenko keeps making firmware fixes to this TC. Once you buy it, you are locked in, and it might not work with new lenses on existing bodies, or on new bodies at all (read 7D MK II).

It seems that new AF systems from Canon are the issue, they work differently, and the TC is reverse engineered for older systems. We certainly are hoping for new and better AF systems.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

Avoid current confusion and possible current and future incompatibility - buy the Canon 1.4xIII (or II for lower cost).


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 9, 2013)

Interesting details on Kenko's website...

"Most Canon EOS camera bodies are programmed to shut down auto focus if the calculated effective aperture for the lens and teleconverter is smaller than f/5.6, the Kenko Teleplus PRO 300 converters work the same way."

"work best with telephoto lenses of 200mm to 500mm. The PRO 300 can be used with telephoto zoom lenses as well as prime lenses."

"With the PRO 300 1.4x, DGX full AF operation is possible with camera lenses having a maximum aperture of F4 or brighter. The same light and contrast requirements apply."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> the canons are nice for the white ones starting from 70-200mm but can´t be used with most other lenses.
> 
> i think the kenkos give me more flexibility.



Note that the Canon TCs also work with the 135L and 200/2.8L lenses. 

I agree the Kenko TCs _can_ offer more flexibility. I'm recommending _reliability_ over flexibility. I'll also point out that you stated:



Malte_P said:


> i want the best image quality.



The general consensus is that while the newest Kenko 1.4x DGX is similar to the Canon MkII, the Canon TCs offer better IQ. Also, with non-tele lenses, the TC generally has a much more significant negative impact on IQ. 

I think you need to decide on your priority - flexibility for lenses you may someday buy vs. IQ and known compatibility.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Avoid current confusion and possible current and future incompatibility - buy the Canon 1.4xIII (or II for lower cost).
> ...



They give you the flexibility of turning your camera into a brick. The Kenko Pro DGX 300 1.4x locked up my 5DIII with several lenses but worked with some, as reported by others for their cameras.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Malte_P said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


 
But... There is a workaround, turn off AFMA and use manual focus


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 9, 2013)

I hear that the Kenko maybe better than the Canon II, but not he Canon III. Anyway if your not sure you can always rent the Canon to compare and if you find that it's a real difference that you can't live with between the Canon and the Kenko then return it and keep (purchase) the other.


----------



## Malte_P (Apr 9, 2013)

AlanF said:


> They give you the flexibility of turning your camera into a brick. The Kenko Pro DGX 300 1.4x locked up my 5DIII with several lenses but worked with some, as reported by others for their cameras.



i read that. thought removing the battery fixes it, right?
and i have no 5D MK3.

also did you have the green dot or blue dot or what version of the TC?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2013)

bwfishing said:


> I hear that the Kenko maybe better than the Canon II, but not he Canon III. Anyway if your not sure you can always rent the Canon to compare and if you find that it's a real difference that you can't live with between the Canon and the Kenko then return it and keep (purchase) the other.


The 1.4 DGX I bought was not quite as good as my Canon MK II, I bought it to use for f/8 AF on my 5D MK III. I particularly hoped to use it on my 100L and my 100-400L. It worked great on my 100-400mmL, but not at all on the 100L. The 100L needs a lot of AFMA, so it turning it off would have required totally manual focus which I did not want.
It went back so fast that I did not even keep the photos.


----------



## Malte_P (Apr 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bwfishing said:
> 
> 
> > I hear that the Kenko maybe better than the Canon II, but not he Canon III. Anyway if your not sure you can always rent the Canon to compare and if you find that it's a real difference that you can't live with between the Canon and the Kenko then return it and keep (purchase) the other.
> ...



i read a few reviews where the 300 PRO 1.4 DGX was better then the MK2 and as good as the MK3.

but then some of these reviews say it´s best for long lenses 300mm and above.

on another test the Kenko MC DGX version was better then the canon MK2 and as good as the MK3 when tested with a 180mm canon macro.

that´s all so confusing...


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 9, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > bwfishing said:
> ...



Yes, the amount of information can make it confusing. Some folks use the TC for different reasons and it may work or not work well depending on what, and how it is used. In your post you already stated that you are not interested in the Canon model TC, but it is a public forum and someone is likely to question your judgement in ruling out a product that works well for them. The Kenko 1.4X PRO 300 Teleconverter DGX from what I can tell is a fairly popular product and I can tell you that it works well for me on the 100-400, 70-300 and others I tried it on. So like you had in the orginial post to begin this thread " it´s kenko for me"


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > They give you the flexibility of turning your camera into a brick. The Kenko Pro DGX 300 1.4x locked up my 5DIII with several lenses but worked with some, as reported by others for their cameras.
> ...



It fixes it until you use it again. Then it bricks your camera once more. It worked with the 100-400L. But, I compared the results with the 100-400 without the TC rezzed up 1.4x with PS, and there was hardly any difference. It was the latest version, bought last November. I traded it in last week. I use the Canon 1.4 and 2.0 series III a lot and find them really good. You need these for fast communication between the camera and the latest Canon telephotos. I bought the Kenko to beef up the 100-400L, and it was a mistake.


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope you have a GREAT experience with the TC and you can purchase it from one of the major retailers if for some reason it does not live up to the expectations.


----------



## Malte_P (Apr 20, 2013)

oooops


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 20, 2013)

Sometimes the best way to clear up confusion is to just try it... 

I hope you have continued happiness and enjoyment!


----------

